# $1.5 million to DNR



## bigewalksalone (Dec 12, 2019)

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...ives-15-million-to-fight-wild-hogs-in-georgia

Well I never thought I'd see this. I guess really it's about time they done something before they destroy everything.
How many hogs can they thin out for a million and a half you think???


----------



## frankwright (Dec 12, 2019)

Probably about a dozen the way Government manages money.
I do know they were looking into the WiFi activated/monitored traps!


----------



## HarrisTheRookie (Dec 12, 2019)

To bad the proposed area is far south , Or I’d go hunt. There must be a huge population of hogs there which would mean tons of shooting for me. Hmm decisions decisions.

mayhaw wma is 3 hrs away from me. but once again will probably be better than allatoona


----------



## freedomlives (Dec 13, 2019)

I know game meat can't be sold-- but how is it with wild hogs? It'd seem like, if people could make a living by shooting hogs and selling the meat, the populations could fall fast.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 13, 2019)

where in that article did it say the DNR was getting the money? or did it say anything about a area of the state to be targeted, y'all are making up a lot of stuff not understanding how our guberment works. what it says is the USDA is giving $1.5m to  GA. 1st thing that has to happen is a committee must be formed to figure out just WHAT IS A WILD PIG cost $1/2 m. next thing is exactly how do we control them, cost $1/2m. now finally how can we personally make a profit from this? cost $1/2. so now we have it figured out. we give every farmer with a hog problem 100k to control the hogs. however to get said money he must hire some politician's son (who has never seen one and 10 minutes ago couldn't even spell pig) to control his pigs, cost to farmer $90k, total cost to GA tax payers $20billion. that's what that article said


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

freedomlives said:


> I know game meat can't be sold-- but how is it with wild hogs? It'd seem like, if people could make a living by shooting hogs and selling the meat, the populations could fall fast.



They can be sold if taken to a slaughter house alive, been that way for years and it hasn't reduced the population.  The problem is that slaughter houses don't want them, they are too wild to handle, and carry tons of diseases that have been eradicated from domestic pigs.  Texas really tried to promote bringing them to market and the trappers started turning loose all the young pigs that weren't at slaughter weight yet instead of killing them so they would fatten up.  That didn't solve the damage issue and created an incentive to maintain the population rather than eradicate it.


----------



## freedomlives (Dec 13, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> They can be sold if taken to a slaughter house alive, been that way for years and it hasn't reduced the population.  The problem is that slaughter houses don't want them, they are too wild to handle, and carry tons of diseases that have been eradicated from domestic pigs.  Texas really tried to promote bringing them to market and the trappers started turning loose all the young pigs that weren't at slaughter weight yet instead of killing them so they would fatten up.  That didn't solve the damage issue and created an incentive to maintain the population rather than eradicate it.



That's really a bummer. 

If I run into any hogs (and I did see something yesterday that looked like pigs rooting in the clearing at PF), I will do my best to reduce their number and have something to grill!


----------



## bigewalksalone (Dec 13, 2019)

tr21 said:


> where in that article did it say the DNR was getting the money? or did it say anything about a area of the state to be targeted, y'all are making up a lot of stuff not understanding how our guberment works. what it says is the USDA is giving $1.5m to  GA. 1st thing that has to happen is a committee must be formed to figure out just WHAT IS A WILD PIG cost $1/2 m. next thing is exactly how do we control them, cost $1/2m. now finally how can we personally make a profit from this? cost $1/2. so now we have it figured out. we give every farmer with a hog problem 100k to control the hogs. however to get said money he must hire some politician's son (who has never seen one and 10 minutes ago couldn't even spell pig) to control his pigs, cost to farmer $90k, total cost to GA tax payers $20billion. that's what that article said


What "y'all are making up a lot of stuff" are you talking about??


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 13, 2019)

tr21 said:


> where in that article did it say the DNR was getting the money? or did it say anything about a area of the state to be targeted, y'all are making up a lot of stuff not understanding how our guberment works. what it says is the USDA is giving $1.5m to  GA. 1st thing that has to happen is a committee must be formed to figure out just WHAT IS A WILD PIG cost $1/2 m. next thing is exactly how do we control them, cost $1/2m. now finally how can we personally make a profit from this? cost $1/2. so now we have it figured out. we give every farmer with a hog problem 100k to control the hogs. however to get said money he must hire some politician's son (who has never seen one and 10 minutes ago couldn't even spell pig) to control his pigs, cost to farmer $90k, total cost to GA tax payers $20billion. that's what that article said


Nailed it! This is EXACTLY how it'll go down.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 14, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> What "y'all are making up a lot of stuff" are you talking about??


 the y'all reading any specific wma's in that article. and the y'all that found the part saying DNR or dept. of natural resources in the article. the only thing it says is usda giving Georgia $1.5, there wont even be penny's left over after the politician's are done with it. maybe 3 or 4 hogs will be controlled


----------



## HarrisTheRookie (Dec 14, 2019)

tr21 said:


> the y'all reading any specific wma's in that article. and the y'all that found the part saying DNR or dept. of natural resources in the article. the only thing it says is usda giving Georgia $1.5, there wont even be penny's left over after the politician's are done with it. maybe 3 or 4 hogs will be controlled



did YOU not see the posted map where the project will take place. Not to say that area is the highest effected area in the state but i doubt they would start a project in a city/area its not needed. Sure they didn’t list specific WMAs but it’s not that hard to research what WMAs are in the marked areas. I’ll take my chances and see what happens. Maybe I’ll take those 3-4 hogs for them so every in politics can just pocket them money and be done with this entire project. **** maybe after i snag a few they will just send the money to the trump campaign and you all can have maga 2020


----------



## 62hunter (Dec 15, 2019)

If you subscribe to Ga. Dept. of Ag, Farmer's Market Bulletin, there is in an article in this month's publication. Several public meetings are to be held first one is in South Georgia, other meetings are planned with dates forthcoming.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 15, 2019)

tr21 said:


> the y'all reading any specific wma's in that article. and the y'all that found the part saying DNR or dept. of natural resources in the article. the only thing it says is usda giving Georgia $1.5, there wont even be penny's left over after the politician's are done with it. maybe 3 or 4 hogs will be controlled



The money is not being given to the state of Georgia, it's being given to USDA Wildlife Services and USDA NRCS to directly administer these control projects.  All the politics have already happened in Washington that led to this funding being allocated, Georgia politics have nothing to do with it and have no way to divert those funds.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The money is not being given to the state of Georgia, it's being given to USDA Wildlife Services and USDA NRCS to directly administer these control projects.  All the politics have already happened in Washington that led to this funding being allocated, Georgia politics have nothing to do with it and have no way to divert those funds.


there you go again


----------



## tr21 (Dec 15, 2019)

I see no map in that article.  and who is holding the public meetings?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The money is not being given to the state of Georgia, it's being given to USDA Wildlife Services and USDA NRCS to directly administer these control projects.  All the politics have already happened in Washington that led to this funding being allocated, Georgia politics have nothing to do with it and have no way to divert those funds.



Read it’s a settled matter already funded. Your again about to be told what’s good for you.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 15, 2019)

tr21 said:


> I see no map in that article.  and who is holding the public meetings?



Here's a list of all the projects across the country:

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/national/programs/farmbill/?cid=NRCSEPRD1461219


----------



## delacroix (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd like to eradicate hogs but I'm too busy working to pay taxes to fund stuff like this.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Dec 15, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The money is not being given to the state of Georgia, it's being given to USDA Wildlife Services and USDA NRCS to directly administer these control projects.  All the politics have already happened in Washington that led to this funding being allocated, Georgia politics have nothing to do with it and have no way to divert those funds.


And what state will it be used in.. Georgia.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> And what state will it be used in.. Georgia.


Through the federal government—not the state


----------



## Salter (Dec 15, 2019)

That is the worst article I have ever seem written.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 17, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's a list of all the projects across the country:
> 
> https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/national/programs/farmbill/?cid=NRCSEPRD1461219



Looks like this would include Chickasawhatchee and probably Elmodel WMAs.??  The USDA really reduced the Di-Lane population using a helicopter. I'm guessing that they could possibly use a helicopter in this area as well. ??


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Danny Leigh said:


> Looks like this would include Chickasawhatchee and probably Elmodel WMAs.??  The USDA really reduced the Di-Lane population using a helicopter. I'm guessing that they could possibly use a helicopter in this area as well. ??



Most likely, yes


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> They can be sold if taken to a slaughter house alive...



I thought it was against the law to move a feral pig that was alive?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2019)

If there is a hog problem on public land why do they have bag limits?

I've been on hunts on various public areas and they had a bag limit of two hogs per hunter.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> If there is a hog problem on public land why do they have bag limits?
> 
> I've been on hunts on various public areas and they had a bag limit of two hogs per hunter.


Ossabaw had one at one time because of cooler space


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ossabaw had one at one time because of cooler space



I was actually thinking of Ossabaw. Helipcopter Point was a great spot to shoot pigs.

I thought most all WMAs had a 2 hog limit? At least they did back in the 90's IIRC.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 18, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I was actually thinking of Ossabaw. Helipcopter Point was a great spot to shoot pigs.
> 
> I thought most all WMAs had a 2 hog limit? At least they did back in the 90's IIRC.



You are correct about the past. When I first started hog hunting in 1990 there was a limit of 2 per hunt and even when other WMAs dropped the limit, Ossabaw still had a 2 hog limit. At least that is what Steve would say the first day and then he would change it so that you could shoot more than 2, but only have 2 in the cooler. You also couldn't shoot hogs during turkey season for a long time on WMAs.

Now it's  as long as there is an open season.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 18, 2019)

once again I will say I hate public money goin to private land owners . I guess we all should be on the ag business welfare system


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 19, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I thought it was against the law to move a feral pig that was alive?



It is against the law unless you have a permit and jump through a bunch of other hoops.


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 19, 2019)

freedomlives said:


> I know game meat can't be sold-- but how is it with wild hogs? It'd seem like, if people could make a living by shooting hogs and selling the meat, the populations could fall fast.



Maybe a program like the Nutria bounty in Louisiana... Bring in a pigs tail and get $5......


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 21, 2019)

Feral hogs and their eradication will be debated way past my lifetime I am afraid.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2019)

They could be eradicated like anything else but people won’t want to do what it would take IMO


----------



## Albuds (Dec 25, 2019)

Charlie I’m told deer processors in Alabama, NC and S.C. are allowed to process wild hogs. However it is illegal to do so in GA. 
What is the reason for this? Would think it would incentivize hunters to take more hogs if they could have them processed.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 25, 2019)

Any place that processes pigs must be a USDA Inspected Facility!

Most deer coolers are not wanting to go through that trouble and regulations.
There are some that do though!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Albuds said:


> Charlie I’m told deer processors in Alabama, NC and S.C. are allowed to process wild hogs. However it is illegal to do so in GA.
> What is the reason for this? Would think it would incentivize hunters to take more hogs if they could have them processed.



They can process them, they just have to get a permit from the GA Dept. of Agriculture.  You can find a list of processors that handle them here by selecting feral hog for the species:

https://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/processors


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

frankwright said:


> Any place that processes pigs must be a USDA Inspected Facility!
> 
> Most deer coolers are not wanting to go through that trouble and regulations.
> There are some that do though!



Only if they are processing them for sale to the public.  They can get a custom exempt permit that allows them to process hogs for hunter's personal/family consumption that doesn't require all those hoops.


----------



## Albuds (Dec 26, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> They can process them, they just have to get a permit from the GA Dept. of Agriculture.  You can find a list of processors that handle them here by selecting feral hog for the species:
> 
> https://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/processors


Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Maybe a program like the Nutria bounty in Louisiana... Bring in a pigs tail and get $5......


Georgia had a fox bounty many years ago....I think it was you could mail them a set of fox ears ...$7. bounty


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Georgia had a fox bounty many years ago....I think it was you could mail them a set of fox ears ...$7. bounty


It may have been $3.   This was in the 60s


----------

